# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Πικαπ technics στροβοσκόπιο

## Karny

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα..Εχω ένα technics sl-qd33 το οποίο δουλεύει άψογα και οι στροφές του έιναι πάντα σταθερές, έχει γίνει και μέτρηση.Αν κ είμαι της άποψης "δε πειράζεις κάτι που δουλεύει" θα ήθελα να πάρω μερικές γνώμες για το λεντάκι του strobe.Ανάβει κανονικά αλλά μάλλον δεν έχει τον παλμό που πρέπει για να μου δείχνει το κλείδωμα των στροφών.Δηλαδή το μόνο που φαίνεται είναι ένα φως και τίποτα άλλο και ας είναι ολόσωστες οι στροφές. Tι μπορεί να φταίει;;Παραθέτω φωτό από το manual..

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή ανάβει μόνιμα;
Οι παλμοί έρχονται από το 3 που φαίνεται δεξιά, πού είναι το υπόλοιπο μέρος του σχεδίου;

----------


## Karny

Σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, οι παλμοί έρχονται από ένα ολοκληρωμένο,βαζω και το υπόλοιπο μέρος του σχεδίου..οι γνώσεις μου φτάνουν μέχρι ένα σημείο και γι'αυτό ρωτάω φταίει το ολοκληρωμένο ή παίζουν ρόλο και τα τρανζιστοράκια που φαίνονται;Το λαμπάκι ανάβει κανονικά όταν ανάβει το πικάπ αλλά λειτουργει σαν απλό λαμπάκι,δε μου δείχνει τις στροφές..

----------


## FILMAN

Αν το Q3 (στο πρώτο σχέδιο που έβαλες) έχει βραχυκύκλωμα C-E, τότε το σύμπτωμα θα είναι όντως το LED να ανάβει συνέχεια. Αλλά το ίδιο θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει και αν το IC201 (AN6683) στο δεύτερο σχέδιο δίνει συνέχεια ρεύμα από την έξοδό του pin 7 προς το Q3. Να είναι εντελώς χαλασμένο το IC201 το βλέπω απίθανο γιατί είναι υπεύθυνο και για τη ρύθμιση των στροφών του πλατώ και εσύ έχεις πει ότι το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι με το LED. Οπότε κάνε το εξής. Βραχυκύκλωσε τα pins 7-8 του IC201 (μή φοβάσαι, δεν θα γίνει κάποια ζημιά), και να το βάλεις να δουλέψει. Αν το LED είναι πάλι αναμμένο τότε το πρόβλημα είναι το Q3, αν είναι σβηστό το πρόβλημα είναι το IC201 (και είδα κάτι τιμές 25€ στο aliexpress).

----------

klik (15-02-17)

----------


## Karny

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια, βραχυκυκλώνω τα πιν που ανέφερες  και το λεντάκι σβήνει εντελώς..άρα το τσιπάκι έχει πρόβλημα έτσι;Το  ξανακλείνω αφου είναι μια χαρά οι στροφές του, 25 ευρώ μόνο για το  strobe δεν αξίζει.
ΩΠΑ!!!! Δε πρόλαβα να σου  γράψω την απάντηση πάω να δέσω πάλι το πικάπ το ανάβω και το λεντάκι  δουλεύει κανονικά!!!!!!!!Από την αρχή που το είχα στα χέρια μου δε  δούλεψε ποτέ και με το βραχυκύκλωμα ξεκόλλησε;;; δε μπορώ να καταλάβω  χαχα
Χίλια ευχαριστώ φίλε μου, δε φαντάζεσαι τι χαρά πήρα!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι λογικό να έφτιαξε με το βραχυκύκλωμα. Αφού σου έκανε αυτό το πράγμα, *τσεκάρισε για διακοπή τη διαδρομή από το pin 7 του ΑΝ6683 μέχρι τη βάση του Q3* (κομμένος χαλκοδιάδρομος τυπωμένου, κομμένο καλώδιο, κακώς πρεσσαρισμένο καλώδιο σε φίσα, κακή επαφή πόλου 3 φίσας, ραγισμένες κολλήσεις). Κάπου είχε διακοπή και τώρα με τα κουνήματα έφτιαξε.

----------


## Karny

Φίλιππε σε ευχαριστώ για άλλη μια φορά..Ναι λογικό αυτό που λες μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο είναι..Βασικά τώρα το έχω δέσει και δουλεύει κανονικότατα δε μου έχει ξανακάνει τίποτα αλλά άμα δω πάλι τα ίδια θα ψάξω όλη τη διαδρομή..
Εν τω μεταξύ καπάκι δεν έχω βρει ακόμα αν έχετε τίποτα υπόψη εδώ μιας και ασχολείστε..

----------


## andyferraristi

Φίλλιπε καλησπέρα, να σε ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι ??? Παραπάνω γράφεις:




> ... *τσεκάρισε για διακοπή τη διαδρομή από το pin 7 του ΑΝ6683 μέχρι τη βάση του Q3*  (κομμένος χαλκοδιάδρομος τυπωμένου, κομμένο καλώδιο, κακώς  πρεσσαρισμένο καλώδιο σε φίσα, κακή επαφή πόλου 3 φίσας, ραγισμένες  κολλήσεις).


Κοιτώντας το σχέδιο και θεωρητικά σκεπτόμενος (γιατί κατά τα άλλα δηλώνω άσχετος), μήπως σε περίπτωση κομμένης διαδρομής θα έπρεπε το led να είναι μόνιμα σβηστό ??? Το ρωτώ γιατί εφόσον δεν θα λαμβάνει παλμό, δεν θα πηγαίνει ποτέ σε ορθή πόλωση (NPN γαρ), συνεπώς θα είναι ένας μονίμως "ανοικτός" διακόπτης. Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις που κάνω το λάθος στον συλλογισμό μου ???
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## klik

Το q3 εχει την αντισταση r5 στη βάση που το έχει συνεχώς πολωμενο στο on. Το ic κόβει την ταση βασης. Αρα διακοπη μεταξυ ic και βασης, το αφηνουν μόνιμα on

----------

ezizu (14-02-17), FILMAN (14-02-17)

----------


## andyferraristi

Σωστός. Λύσε μου και μια τελευταία απορία. Ο παλμός πως λειτουργεί ακριβώς. Υπεροδηγεί ουσιαστικά το transistor ???

----------


## klik

Οσο η έξοδος του ic είναι low, μηδενίζεται (σχεδόν) το ρεύμα πόλωσης του τρανζίστορ που προέρχεται από την αντίσταση r5.  Ψαξε για λειτουργία τρανζίστορ ως διακόπτη σε συνδεσμολογια κοινού εκπομπου για να καταλάβεις.

----------

ezizu (14-02-17), FILMAN (14-02-17)

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι όπως τα λέει ο Κώστας Ανδρέα, η έξοδος SRB του ΑΝ6683 προφανώς (δεν βρήκα datasheet...) είναι *ανοιχτού συλλέκτη* οπότε όταν άγει βραχυκυκλώνει τη βάση του Q3 με τη γη, οπότε το ρεύμα που περνάει από την R5 πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στη γη και το ρεύμα βάσης του Q3 μηδενίζεται, οπότε μηδενίζεται και το ρεύμα συλλέκτη του, οπότε το LED σβήνει. Αντίθετα, αν η έξοδος SRB είναι ανενεργή, τότε η αντίστοιχη γραμμή είναι στην ουσία στον αέρα, όλο το ρεύμα που περνάει από την R5 είναι και ρεύμα βάσης για το Q3, και το LED ανάβει.

----------

ezizu (15-02-17), klik (15-02-17)

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε σε ευχαριστώ για άλλη μια φορά..Ναι λογικό αυτό που λες μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο είναι..Βασικά τώρα το έχω δέσει και δουλεύει κανονικότατα δε μου έχει ξανακάνει τίποτα αλλά άμα δω πάλι τα ίδια θα ψάξω όλη τη διαδρομή..
> Εν τω μεταξύ καπάκι δεν έχω βρει ακόμα αν έχετε τίποτα υπόψη εδώ μιας και ασχολείστε..


Πάντως εγώ θα σου έλεγα να το ψάξεις και να μην το αφήσεις έτσι όπως είναι τώρα που δουλεύει κατά τύχη...

----------


## andyferraristi

> Έτσι όπως τα λέει ο Κώστας Ανδρέα, η έξοδος SRB του ΑΝ6683 προφανώς (δεν βρήκα datasheet...) είναι *ανοιχτού συλλέκτη* οπότε όταν άγει βραχυκυκλώνει τη βάση του Q3 με τη γη, οπότε το ρεύμα που περνάει από την R5 πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στη γη και το ρεύμα βάσης του Q3 μηδενίζεται, οπότε μηδενίζεται και το ρεύμα συλλέκτη του, οπότε το LED σβήνει. Αντίθετα, αν η έξοδος SRB είναι ανενεργή, τότε η αντίστοιχη γραμμή είναι στην ουσία στον αέρα, όλο το ρεύμα που περνάει από την R5 είναι και ρεύμα βάσης για το Q3, και το LED ανάβει.


Άρα καλά δεν σκεφτομαι στο post #10 ότι η κορυφή του σήματος υπεροδηγεί (δηλαδή το στέλνει στην περιοχή κορεσμού όπως το έμαθα κάποτε στη σχολή) το Q3 ???
Sorry klik, δεν έχω βρει ακόμα χρόνο να διαβάσω πως λειτουργεί το transistor σαν διακόπτης σε τοπολογία κοινού εκπομπού. Θα το κάνω όμως ...

----------


## klik

Η r5 πολωνει το τρανζίστορ στην περιοχή κορεσμού ( και μαλιστα τοσο βαθια ώστε να ανάβει ικανοποιητικα το led, δεν το παρακάνει).  Δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει το ic για να ανάψει το led. Δεν θα αυξηθεί η φωτεινότητα του led αν υπάρχει ic (έξοδο ανοικτού συλλέκτη έχει εφόσον δεν υπάρχει αντίσταση περιορισμού ρεύματος βάσης). Δεν υπάρχει κορυφή στο σήμα (τετραγωνος παλμος είναι). Το ic απλά εξαφανίζει το ρεύμα που έδινε η r5 για να άγει το τρανζίστορ.

----------

ezizu (15-02-17), FILMAN (15-02-17)

----------


## FILMAN

Να διευκρινίσω κάτι για να μην μπερδευτεί ο Ανδρέας, όταν το IC201 γειώνει την έξοδό του ονόματι SRB, *εξακολουθεί* να περνάει ρεύμα από την R5 - απλώς αυτό το ρεύμα *πάει πια κατευθείαν στη γη χωρίς να περνάει από τη βάση του τρανζίστορ Q3,* διότι το IC201 κάνοντας αυτό που είπαμε αναγκάζει την τάση B-E του Q3 να γίνει (περίπου...) 0V, ενώ για να υπάρχει ρεύμα βάσης για το Q3 πρέπει αυτή να είναι μεγαλύτερη από περίπου 0.5V. Ίσως και εγώ να τον μπέρδεψα με αυτό που έγραψα εδώ:



> ...το σύμπτωμα θα είναι όντως το LED να ανάβει συνέχεια. Αλλά το ίδιο θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει και αν το IC201 (AN6683) στο δεύτερο σχέδιο *δίνει συνέχεια ρεύμα από την έξοδό του pin 7 προς το Q3.*


Στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι το IC201 αυτό που παρέχει ρεύμα βάσης στο Q3 - αυτό το κάνει η R5. Το IC201 απλά ή αφήνει το ρεύμα της R5 να περάσει από τη βάση του Q3 (οπότε το Q3 θα άγει και το LED θα ανάβει), ή το διοχετεύει στη γη οπότε δεν περνάει πια καθόλου ρεύμα από τη βάση του Q3, αυτό δεν άγει, και το LED σβήνει.

----------

ezizu (15-02-17)

----------

